# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Brak zdolności odczuwania uczuć

## ola12432

Mój chłopak nie odczuwa żadnych uczuć? Co to za choroba? I jak długo się ją leczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może to aleksytymia.

----------

